# Tips For Microsoft Office Word



## ThinkFree (Jul 30, 2007)

*1. SHORTCUTS*
F10 or ALT : Select the menu bar, or close an open menu and submenu at the same time. 
CTRL+TAB or CTRL+SHIFT+TAB :Select a task pane or toolbar after pressing F10 or ALT to select the menu bar. Pressing the keys repeatedly moves the focus among the open toolbars, menu bars, and task pane. 
TAB or SHIFT+TAB :When a toolbar or menu bar is selected, select the next or previous button or menu. 
SHIFT+F10 isplay the shortcut menu for the selected item. 
CTRL+F1 :Open the task pane or hide the current task pane. 
F6 :Move to a task pane from another pane in the program window. (You may need to press F6 more than once.) 
CTRL+TAB :When a menu or toolbar is active, move to a task pane. (You may need to press CTRL+TAB more than once.) 
CTRL+SHIFT+SPACEBAR :Create a nonbreaking space. 
CTRL+HYPHEN :Create a nonbreaking hyphen. 
CTRL+B :Make letters bold. 
CTRL+I :Make letters italic. 
CTRL+U:Make letters underline. 
CTRL+SHIFT+< ecrease font size. 
CTRL+SHIFT+> :Increase font size. 
CTRL+SPACEBAR:Remove paragraph or character formatting. 
CTRL+C :Copy the selected text or object. 
CTRL+X :Cut the selected text or object. 
CTRL+V aste text or an object. 
CTRL+Z :Undo the last action. 
CTRL+Y :Redo the last action.
CTRL+N :Create a new document of the same type as the current or most recent document. 
CTRL+O :Open a document. 
CTRL+W :Close a document. 
ALT+CTRL+S :Split the document window. 
ALT+SHIFT+C :Remove the document window split. 
CTRL+S :Save a document. 
CTRL+F :Find text, formatting, and special items. 
CTRL+H :Replace text, specific formatting, and special items. 
CTRL+G :Go to a page, bookmark, footnote, table, comment, graphic, or other location. 
ALT+CTRL+Z :Switch between documents or sections of a document, and between a document and an open e-mail message if you use Word as your e-mail editor. 
ALT+CTRL+HOME :Open a list of browse options; use the arrow keys to select an option, and then press ENTER to browse through a document by using the selected option. 
CTRL+Z :Undo an action. 
CTRL+Y or F4 :Redo or repeat an action. 
ALT+CTRL+P :Switch to print layout view. 
ALT+CTRL+O :Switch to outline view. 
ALT+CTRL+N :Switch to normal view. 
ALT+R :Switch to Reading View. 
CTRL+P rint a document. 
ALT+CTRL+F :Insert a footnote. 
ALT+CTRL+D :Insert an endnote. 
CTRL+BACKSPACE elete one word to the left. 

CTRL+DELETE elete one word to the right. 
CTRL+X :Cut selected text to the Office Clipboard. 
CTRL+Z :Undo the last action. 
CTRL+C(twice)isplay the Office Clipboard. 
F2 (then move the insertion point and press ENTER) :Move text or graphics. 
CTRL+V aste the Office Clipboard contents. 
ALT+SHIFT+R :Copy the header or footer used in the previous section of the document. 
SHIFT+ENTER :A line break 
CTRL+ENTER :A page break 
CTRL+SHIFT+ENTER :A section break 
ALT+CTRL+MINUS SIGN :An em dash 
CTRL+MINUS SIGN :An en dash 
CTRL+HYPHEN :An optional hyphen 
CTRL+SHIFT+HYPHEN :A nonbreaking hyphen 
CTRL+SHIFT+SPACEBAR :A nonbreaking space 
ALT+CTRL+C :The copyright symbol 
ALT+CTRL+R :The registered trademark symbol 
ALT+CTRL+T :The trademark symbol 
ALT+CTRL+PERIOD :An ellipsis 
CTRL+`, ` :A single opening quotation mark 
CTRL+', ' :A single closing quotation mark 
CTRL+`, SHIFT+' ouble opening quotation marks 
CTRL+', SHIFT+' ouble closing quotation marks
F8 :Turn extend mode on. 
F8, and then press LEFT ARROW or RIGHT ARROW :Select the nearest character. 
F8 (press once to select a word, twice to select a sentence, and so on) :Increase the size of a selection. 
SHIFT+F8 :Reduce the size of a selection. 
CTRL+SHIFT+C :Copy formatting from text. 
CTRL+SHIFT+V :Apply copied formatting to text. 
CTRL+SHIFT+F :Change the font. 
CTRL+SHIFT+P:Change the font size. 
CTRL+SHIFT+> :Increase the font size. 
CTRL+SHIFT+< ecrease the font size. 
CTRL+] :Increase the font size by 1 point. 
CTRL+[ ecrease the font size by 1 point. 
CTRL+D:Change the formatting of characters (Font command, Format menu). 
SHIFT+F3:Change the case of letters. 
CTRL+SHIFT+A :Format letters as all capitals. 
CTRL+B :Apply bold formatting. 
CTRL+U :Apply an underline. 
CTRL+SHIFT+W :Underline words but not spaces. 
CTRL+SHIFT+D ouble-underline text. 
CTRL+SHIFT+H :Apply hidden text formatting. 
CTRL+I:Apply italic formatting. 
CTRL+SHIFT+K :Format letters as small capitals. 
CTRL+EQUAL SIGN:Apply subscript formatting (automatic spacing). 
CTRL+SHIFT+PLUS SIGN :Apply superscript formatting (automatic spacing). 
CTRL+SPACEBAR :Remove manual character formatting. 
CTRL+SHIFT+Q :Change the selection to the Symbol font. 
CTRL+SHIFT+* (asterisk) :display nonprinting characters. 
CTRL+1 :Single-space lines 
CTRL+2 ouble-space lines 
CTRL+5 :Set 1.5-line spacing 
CTRL+0 (zero) :Add or remove one line space preceding a paragraph 
CTRL+E :Center a paragraph. 
CTRL+J :Justify a paragraph. 
CTRL+L :Left align a paragraph. 
CTRL+R :Right align a paragraph. 
CTRL+M :Indent a paragraph from the left. 
CTRL+SHIFT+M :Remove a paragraph indent from the left. 
CTRL+T :Create a hanging indent. 
CTRL+SHIFT+T:Reduce a hanging indent. 
CTRL+Q :Remove paragraph formatting. 

*2. CREATE PDF DOCUMENTS IN WORD 2003 (OR ANY PRINTABLE FILE)*
Download PDF creator from *www.pdfforge.org/ and install it. After that whenever you want to create a PDF file from any open file just go to print and select PDF creator as the printer. It would create a PDF file from your open/existing document. It can integrate with right click menu as well so you can create PDF from any existing file just by right clicking it and selecting that option
*
3. SAVE DOCUMENTS FROM OFFICE DIRECTLY ON THE web servers*(ms word and excel)

Create a free ZOHO account at  www.zoho.com and download office plugin from there. Now Zoho toolbar would integrate with MS Word and MS excel and you can save/open documents in your zoho account and can retrieve them at any computer having internet access.

*4. COUNT HOW MANY TIMES A WORD/PHRASE HAS BEEN REPEATED IN A DOCUMENT*

You can easily count the total number of words/characters/paragraphs etc. using word count feature. But if you want to know how many time a particular word or phrase has been repeated, you can use this. Open FIND AND REPLACE using CTRL+H. IN the find box type the text whose repeatation you want to see and in the replace box type “^&” without quotes. Now click on “replace all”. You would see “Word has completed and has made __ replacements” while no replacements are made. In _ you would see the number of time the word was repeated.

*5. ENCRYPT A DOCUMENT*(works in all MS office applications)
To encrypt a document with a password, while saving click on “TOOLS>SECURITY OPTIONS” In the box that opens type passwords to open and modify document. You will have to reenter each for verification before saving. You can do the same from the tools menu as well while the document is open. 
In the same way you can click on”Remove personal information from this file on save”  in the box that had opened by clicking “TOOLS>SECURITY OPTIONS”to remove any personal information from document before saving to protect your privacy.

This are not the only things which you can use to better your experience with
Office and more suggestions are invited from all the readers  

Note:shortcuts may not work on all versions of office. Work with office 2003


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey, how do I add a new page to an existing word document. Like I use this template to write my diary entry & then Print as PDF with password. But this is just one page, I want to have 2 or 3 pages like this in this single document with all the style & images intact, how do I do that?

Template 121kb


----------



## vish786 (Jul 30, 2007)

nice complilation.... hard to remember all.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Hey, how do I add a new page to an existing word document. Like I use this template to write my diary entry & then Print as PDF with password. But this is just one page, I want to have 2 or 3 pages like this in this single document with all the style & images intact, how do I do that?
> 
> Template 121kb



I can't open the given template as I am using office 2003 without MS office compatibility page installed. 
If you want to add a new blank page to a word document ,go where you want to insert the new page and press CTRL + Enter(If not satisfied with the answer elaborate more or give OFFice 2003 compatible template)


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 30, 2007)

I tried Control+enter, and it added blank pages below the existing page . But I also want those images to be in new pages too, u know like a real diary thing.

Here is office 2003 Version

By the way, everyone using Office 2003 should download the compatibility pack anyway


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 30, 2007)

Until you find any other way you can use copy paste. Just copy the first page and paste it wherever you want.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jul 30, 2007)

Source?


----------



## pillainp (Jul 30, 2007)

@gx_saurav
Normally, when you create a template, the title (1st page) contains your logo and header and the remaining (blank) pages are created using CTRL+ENTER to insert new pages. This is done at the outset of document creation by setting the Page layout to "Different 1st Page" in the Layout section of the Page setup dialog.

To create a template where every page has the logo or other material as it is added, when you create the template, simply open the Page Setup dialog and clear the tick against the "Different 1st Page" option.

Alternately, you can create the first page, use CTRL+ENTER to add a new page and then create all your logos on that new page. From then on, every new page added will also have all your material on it.


----------



## ismart (Jul 31, 2007)

YEA gr8 efforts....thanx


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 31, 2007)

pritish_kul2 said:
			
		

> Source?


Shortcuts are given in Microsoft office offline help and you can see all the available shortcuts by typing Keyboard shortcuts in help dialog box(press F1)

Encryption is also given there if you want to see more.

________________________________
Double century of posts on the forum


----------

